# Bruce Cockburn



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

He talks about how nervous he was before shows. You wouldn't think he would be ,seeing how good a player he is.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for that. Really enjoyed the tune and its meaning. It brings up an interesting topic, that being even with some chops, how does a performer get around that moment in front of an audience when the word "freeze" creeps in, sometimes in caps! I'm comfortable noodling on my couch but put me in a more social setting and it's a different domain. The mental game is indeed sometimes daunting.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Does your religion condone you saying things like cockburn?


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

The cock is silent.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

leftysg said:


> Thanks for that. Really enjoyed the tune and its meaning. It brings up an interesting topic, that being even with some chops, how does a performer get around that moment in front of an audience when the word "freeze" creeps in, sometimes in caps! I'm comfortable noodling on my couch but put me in a more social setting and it's a different domain. The mental game is indeed sometimes daunting.


I don't play in front of others very often and have not frozen when I did but have done so during meetings when commenting. It was nerves. I got over it by knowing it was going to happen from time to time until I got over my nervousness and I simply said, sorry, I lost my thought. I haven't had to do that now for years.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

A lot of nervousness is a function of one's character rather than one's level of proficiency. I used to get really nervous when playing for a crowd but it has abated a bit with time, though I imagine that I will always experience some level of nervousness. I find that playing solo (as Bruce often does) is far more nerve-wracking than playing with a band.

Seems to me that he talks a bit about stage fright in his autobiography.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Still kick myself for not seeing him in Lethbridge in ....around...1980. Just love his first couple albums. Love them. Can only play a couple of the songs but cherish that.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

bw66 said:


> A lot of nervousness is a function of one's character rather than one's level of proficiency. I used to get really nervous when playing for a crowd but it has abated a bit with time, though I imagine that I will always experience some level of nervousness. I find that playing solo (as Bruce often does) is far more nerve-wracking than playing with a band.


Yep on all counts. Though I am not sure if it abaited over time so much as I just learned to deal with it and channel that energy elsewhere.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> I don't play in front of others very often and have not frozen when I did but have done so during meetings when commenting. It was nerves. I got over it by knowing it was going to happen from time to time until I got over my nervousness and I simply said, sorry, I lost my thought. I haven't had to do that now for years.


Ironically having been a teacher for 28 years, I never felt uncomfortable in front of my class, but put the guitar in my hand during an assembly...I'd rehearse an hour a night, a week ahead of time if I was asked to collaborate and perform.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

It just goes to show that the greatest musicians are human, with real fears and insecurities. 

Also, they didn't lose sight that they have to work at it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

bw66 said:


> ... I find that playing solo is far more nerve-wracking than playing with a band...


Not that I do that much of it but for me it’s easier to play solo maybe bcs it’s easier to cover if I fuck up and drop a measure or whatever.

“I’d introduce the band but they ain’t here tonight due to some problems with the work release program.”


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Saw Bruce Cockburn at the Stratford Festival Theatre with a full band sometime in the early '80s. Very good show. Saw him at a folk festival somewhere as well but damned if I can remember which one. My favourite performance of his though was at a labour rally at Queen's Park (I think) Toronto where we exchanged a couple of words and smiles at side stage. 

I've been struggling with hyper-tension/high blood pressure for a couple of years, to the point of leaving two of my bands to refocus my efforts on recording. It initially manifested as performance anxiety, with a racing heart rate, clammy hands, sweating, shakes, and queasiness, most of which were previously unfamiliar to me. I'm not sure if I'm completely done with public performance, I've only had a couple of duo gigs in the last year, but if I don't get over this my musical life will be quite different. Whenever I have a physical issue there will also be a psychological issue. It's a long lonely road.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Saw Bruce Cockburn at the Stratford Festival Theatre with a full band sometime in the early '80s. Very good show. Saw him at a folk festival somewhere as well but damned if I can remember which one. My favourite performance of his though was at a labour rally at Queen's Park (I think) Toronto where we exchanged a couple of words and smiles at side stage.
> 
> I've been struggling with hyper-tension/high blood pressure for a couple of years, to the point of leaving two of my bands to refocus my efforts on recording. It initially manifested as performance anxiety, with a racing heart rate, clammy hands, sweating, shakes, and queasiness, most of which were previously unfamiliar to me. I'm not sure if I'm completely done with public performance, I've only had a couple of duo gigs in the last year, but if I don't get over this my musical life will be quite different. Whenever I have a physical issue there will also be a psychological issue. It's a long lonely road.


Thanks for sharing that with us, Mooh.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Rod Stewart and Barbara Streisand had some bouts with nervousness on stage.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

knight_yyz said:


> Rod Stewart and Barbara Streisand had some bouts with nervousness on stage.


I didn't know about Rod Stewart but I saw a concert where Barbara explained she had prompters around the theatre to remind her of the lyrics.


----------



## PHJim (May 23, 2012)

Back when I first met my wife, I recall her telling me after a performance, "You know Jim, people wouldn't even have notice that little flub if you didn't say, 'Shit,' into the mic."

Here's an interesting conversation about stage fright or discomfort about being on stage.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

If you have ever seen the Rickson Gracie documentary ‘Choke’ there is a funny scene. It’s about 2 minutes before a big fight in Japan and Rickson takes off because he has to take a deuce. I can relate to him as that is unfortunately how my nerves will manifest. LOL. 

I don’t know if any of you have seen my coaching thread, but man was I nervous the first few games. By far the worst was when I finally put my son in as starting pitcher. Thought I was going to barf. He did great and I have been getting better too. Eek!!!!


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I saw Bruce a few years ago, he was playing Tokyo, and went into the wrong verse or something, paused and laughed for a second. Made me feel a little better that the greats screw up too.


----------



## PHJim (May 23, 2012)

I just heard a documentary last night on CBC Radio about Glenn Gould. Apparently he was deathly afraid of making mistakes and even imagined that people came to watch him just to see if he'd make a mistake. He decided that the recording studio was the most effective way to share his music with the world.


----------

